# Dialling Irish 1800 numbers outside Ireland



## LouisCribben (23 Nov 2009)

I'm in the UK this week, I need to contact Magnet ADSL internet [broken link removed] ,  looks like they only have a 1800 number on the website.

How can I dial this number from the UK, is it possible ?


----------



## Berni (23 Nov 2009)

If you look at their 'Contact Us' page, their landline is 01 681 0000


----------



## gipimann (23 Nov 2009)

I found this number for their HQ on site which you could definitely use from the UK

+ 353 1 681 0000

Not sure if you can phone 1800 numbers from abroad?


----------

